# 125 Gallon Help



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

Hello all. In my 125 gallon i have one 3" female Festae, one 5" female Dovii and one 12" Oscar. Recently *** been thinking of selling the Oscar so please keep that in mind. Now with the Dovii and Festae....will these two REALISTICALLY be ok in this tank for a long period? Also if i do sell the Oscar is there anything i could put in to replace it.. Same with if im forced to sell the dovii. What else could work with the festae...NO BREEDING PAIRS PLEASE. Also i say realistically because sure female dovii can get massive, how ever doesnt mean itll happen to all of them, or happen fast. Also the Dovii isint overly agressive to most fish, how ever a black belt i had seemed to rub her the wrong way, so he had to go. The tank also sees weekly water changes and has three aquaclear 110s. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

The dovii will really get to big for a 125g. The red terror should be fine but I would consider getting rid of the dovii instead of the oscar. If you get rid of the Dovii you have several options that you could add to the tank without cramping it too much. If you get rid of the Dovii you could try a Sal, texas, convicts, green terror, or several others.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I say get rid of the dovii and get a green terror to keep with the South american theme. You may still have issues with the oscar getting bullied once the other two are close to his/her size but that will be years down the road in most cases.


----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. Any one had any luck keeping Vieja argentea with Festae. The argentea would also be female due to smaller size and less agression.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't discount the aggressiveness of any vieja. They may not display a lot of aggression all the time but they sure can hold their own. Your festae is only 3"... how big is the argentea?


----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

Im not saying the female vieja couldnt be agressive, im just hoping a female would be less agressive then a male. Also i had have it yet. I just know of a place to get them. Id say theyre about 3" - 4" as well. So not overly large yet.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

To be honest I haven't had any luck with vieja's of any type with anything other then viejas in tanks as small as 125's. I have seen it work for a while but at the 6-8" range Viejas all go nuts,IMO  In 180's and up I see not one issue with the mix though. But In closing if you like them both try them both. Get 5-6 of each pick your favs to keep long term,return the rest, make sure you got some good dithers, lots of hiding spots/territorys', and it may or may not work. I hope it does for you as it always works for everyone but me. Good luck


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd agree with BJL somewhat.... They do get on a bit better the larger the tank, but I've yet to see a vieja go nuts like others have described... Knock on wood :lol:


----------



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)

i would get rid of the oscar , yes they are female red terrors but they can be nasty and i think the oscar will not be able to hold its own in the long term


----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

I dont know about that. The Oscar is 12" at the moment and its pretty agressive. Infact i dont remember ever having one as agressive as it is. Shame to since its gorgous.


----------



## mr.fuji (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm not a big oscar fan myself, but yours is beautiful!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, that is a gorgeous oscar!
I also like the suggestion given about keeping an SA theme with the RT, Oscar, and maybe a GT or something. That way you could keep your beautiful oscar. 

BV


----------

